# Vocabulary/Slang Terms (Updated With the Missing Terms)



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2011)

Since I noticed that in all 31 pages of the previous iteration of this thread were pretty much ALL repeat questions asked by people who couldn't bother to read what had already been asked. I went through the entire thread and found all the terms and acronyms that were missing or incorrect and fixed it. Only took me a couple hours and a couple bowls....but it was worth it. Now instead of asking the same questions OVER AND OVER AGAIN!!!! (IE; What does RO stand for??) They can read it on the initial post.
As I frequent the site daily, feel free to send me any missing terms or acronyms and i'll edit the posts to include them. Hope this helps and GL GROWING
{PS; The Credit for the original work, without which I would have had no basis in which to start, goes to MajorToke for his great work. Along with the others in the previous thread who answered 30 pages questions for people who could have skipped the question with 10 minutes of reading  THANK YOU ALL!!! THIS IS YOUR WORK!}

The original thread can be found here.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2011)

18/6: Time normally associated with the vegetative stage of growth i.e. 18 hours of light 
to 6 of darkness.

12/12: Timing used to initiate the flowering stage of the plant i.e. 12 hours light to 12 
hours darkness.

##/## - The first number refers to the number of hours the lights are ON, and second number refers to the number of hours the lights are OFF.

Abiotic stress - Non-living environmental factors such as frost, drought, excessive heat, 
etc. that can have harmfvl effects on plants.

Abscisic Acid - Mediates stress tolerance responses in higher plants, is a key signal 
compound that regulates stomatal aperture and, in concert with other plant signaling 
compounds, is implicated in mediating responses to pathogens and wounding.

In seeds, ABA promotes seed development, embryo maturation, synthesis of storage 
products (proteins and lipids), desiccation tolerance, is involved in maintenance of 
dormancy (inhibition of germination), and apoptosis. As well, ABA affects plant 
architecture, including root growth and morphology, and root-to-shoot ratios

Aeroponics - Is the growing of plants in a container in which the roots are suspended in a 
nutrient mist rather than in a solution. The most popular container for aeroponics is an 
enclosed A-frame constructed of styrofoam boards. The plants are placed in holes along 
the sloped sides of the frame. The nutrient mist is delivered to the roots by a vaporizer or 
by special attachments available with drip irrigation kits. The mist clings to the roots. Any 
excess runs down the inside of the frame, is collected at the bottom, and is recycled back 
to the nutrient reservoir.

Alternating Leaf - As the plant grows, in the begining, every leaf (that is not damaged) 
will have another leaf growing from exactly 180 degrees around the stem. They grow in 
pairs. When the plants mature, the leaves will grow one at a time. that is a leaf will pop 
out on one side, then, up the stem/ btanch, another will grow. (ie; Alternating)

Auto-Flower (Strain) - An Auto-Flowering strain is a strain of cannabis that automatically 
flowers when it reaches maturity. Meaning you don't have to Force Flower as you would 
with other plants (ie; changing the light cycle to 12/12, thereby causing the plant to 
flower, anticipating the onset of the fall, and then winter, seasons. Auto flower strains 
will flower and live out their entire life cycle from sprout to harvest, under 24 hours of 
constant light, eliminating the need for a timer. Though they WILL still flourish under 
18/6, if the grower wants to allow the room to cool.

Auxins - are plant hormones governing many biological processes in higher plants such 
as cell enlargement and division, differentiation of vascular tissue, apical dominance, root 
initiation and signaling.

Bag Seed - A seed obtained from a bag of finished cannabis. (Usually the genetic strain of 
the seed is unknown, which is why we call it a bagseed)

Ballast - Provides current and power to the light. Here it mostly refers to the above for 

H.I.D. (high intensity discharge) lighting.

Blood Meal --This organic fertilizer is very high in nitrogen and is very soluble in water 
(unlike most other dry organic fertilizers). It also contains plant growth regulators. All 
this together means that its effect is strong and quick, but its power will only last a short 
while, especially in wet weather. When applying blood meal, take care, as it will easily 
burn a plant's leaves.

Buds - The reason this website exists! -The part of the flowering female plant that 
contains high concentrations of THC and other psychoactive ingredients.

Bud Leaves - the small leaves that grow in the buds of the plant, usually covered in 
trichomes when harvested.

Calyxes - "the usually green outer whorl of a flower consisting of sepals" - 
Merriam-Webster

Canopy - The top branches of a plant, usually shading the lower branches, except when 
branch training methods are used. (See LST, SCROG, and SOG)

Cannabidiol (CBD) is NOT a byproduct of THC, it's a Cannabinoid in it's own right and 
works in conjuction with THC to influence the start and duration of the high.

Cannabinol (CBN) is a byproduct of THC and is produced via THC degradion from 
heat/air/light etc as you describe. It only has a maximum of about 10% THC content and 
therefore adds little to the 'high' over and above making the user feel 'sleepy'.

Neither are responsible for the 'stoney' part of the high nor the 'psychoactive' affect the 
THC has - that is produced soley by THC.

Canoe-ing? - When a plants leaves curl upwards into a V-Shape, usually caused by heat, 
or malnutrition.

CFL - Meaning 'Compact Flouresent Light' AKA 'The Big Curly Bulb'. High Lumen output, 
small, and power efficient lights. While not the MOST effective, they work very well for 
their size and power consumption.

CFM - Cubic Feet per Minute. This describes the volume of air that is displaced in 1 minute 
(see ventilation).

Chemical Nutrients - See 'Synthetic Nutrients'


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2011)

Chlorophyll - The green pigment in leaves. Chlorophyll pigment is produced in the 
chloroplasts of leaf, stem and flower cells. Chlorophyll pigment dominates all other 
pigments present including the xanthophylls and carotenes. Chlorophyll captures the sun's energy which is used to manufacture sugar from carbon dioxide and water. Chlorophylls 
are constantly being "used up" and thus are continually manufacture by the plant, 
provided the environmental conditions are appropriate.

Cloning(s)/Cuttings -- Sometimes the easiest (and fastest) way to grow a new plant is 
not from seed, but asexually from cuttings. Cuttings are taken from roots, stems, or 
leaves and encouraged to regenerate by providing ideal growing conditions and 
(oftentimes) applying rooting hormones. Unlike plants started from seed, a plant grown 
from a cutting will have exactly the same characteristics of the parent plant.

Colas - "The female flowers develop tightly together to form dense clusters (racemes) or 
buds, cones, or colas"- Mel Frank marijuana Grower's Guide. Cola's are the buds you see.

Composting - The process by which organic materials mixed together in specific 
conditions create a nutrient-rich medium.

Curing - Process of placing the dried harvest in tightly sealed, sterile, jar, which should be 
stored in a dry, dark, cool place. Then according to preference open the jar for a certain 
amount of time everyday to release co2 and moisture and this slowly dries the crop, thus 
improving taste and over all quality.

Cotyledons - small round leaves that are the first to appear on a small seedling, they are 
not considered true leaves? and often fall off of the plant early in the growth stage.

DWC - Means 'Deep Water Culture'. In its most basic form its a plastic bin full of hydro 
solution to a certain level on net pots suspended by way of holes in the containers lid and 
the plants roots are basically fed buy an air pump bubbling the solution. However, this is a 
very basic description of the practice.

Decarboxylation -This occurs after buds are harvested and during the curing process. The 
THC loses a CO2 molecule, which then makes the THC psychoactive. This process is why 
drying and curing buds after harvest is crucial to the high that the bud produces.

Feminized Seeds - seeds which have a higer likelyhood of sprouting female

FFOF - Means 'FoxFarm Ocean Forest', It's a soil commonly used by growers for it's 
properties and ability to grow.

Fish emulsion -- This is a liquid organic fertilizer with a NPK ratio of about 4-1-1 to 7-2-2. 
It is water soluble and thus immediately available to plants. It is valued for its high 
nitrogen content.

FIM - Acronym for F*** I Missed!? A variant of the topping technique, where only a 
portion of the growth tip is removed, causing an increase in resulting cola sites. (See 
topping).

Flo, Flouro, Floro's -- Fluorescents come in a wide variety of shapes and sizes. There are 
compacts, twist bulbs and circle bulbs. They all work the same way. They have a starter 
and ballast which help provide a steady and regulated amount of electricity to the light.

FLIR - Means 'Forward-Looking Infrared', It is a thermal imaging process whereby 
differences in heat emission are measured and reflected on a videotape. Heat 
concentration is indicated on a videotape on a spectrum of light to dark, with bright white 
showing intense heat. Increasingly, law enforcement personnel are using FLIR thermal 
imaging to detect indoor marijuana growing operations. However, the Supreme Court in 
the U.S. has recently banned the use of FLIR to find these operations.

Flush - the act of cleansing a plants roots of nutrients and contaminants by giving the 
plant large amounts of water (usually equal to 3 times the volume of soil the plant is in).

Foliar Feeding - The act of giving water and/or nutrients to the plant through the leaves 
instead of through the roots.

Force Flowering - Giving a female plant a photoperiod of 12/12 to force the plant into 
producing buds. Doing this mimics the natural light cycle of the sun and the Fall season, 
and then the winter season, approches.

Garlic - When planted in the same pot/area as your plants, will act as a natural systemic 
insecticide to both Greenflys and Blackflys. The plants absorb it from the growing garlic. 
It DOES NOT affect the plants scent or taste, can also be used for the same purpose in 
other plants.

Genotype - Is the plants characteristics as received from its parents genetic traits.

Germinate - To open a seed and allow growth by planting it, or using various methods to 
allow the seed to open and the first root to come out before planting it. Allowing the seed 
a better chance of breaching the surface.

GH - Means 'General Hydroponics'


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2011)

GA - Means 'Gibberellic Acid' - A hormone used to promote plant growth, especially that of seedlings, and obtained from the fungus Gibberella fujikoroi (GA) is used to reduce flowering and fruiting which maximizes growth and minimizes pollen transmitted. GA is also used in 
mature plants to increase the fruiting capacity by stimulating the development of lateral 
shoots and spurs.

Harvesting - The act or process of gathering a crop. By trimming the buds off, or branches that hold them, and using one of the many methods of drying. Once dried, the option is then available to cure. (See Curing)

Herbs - Aromatic plants used for seasoning, medicinal purposes, or garnishes. Aromatic 
herbs are the ones that have fragrant or smelly leaves or flowers. Cannabis leaves are sometimes used as a Herb.

Hermie/Hermaphridite - A plant that changes sex midway through it's life cycle, to have 
both FEMALE and MALE characteristics. Due in part to many factors, but primarily due to 
stress (ie; light stress, heat stress, nute stress) or improper dark cycle. (ie; not sealing off 
the grow area properly and not letting the plant get 100% COMPLETE darkness)

HID - High Intensity Discharge (lighting)

HPS - The best light available today for growing marijuana. High Pressure Sodium lights 
are very bright and very efficient. This light has a red/orange spectrum that is ideal for 
the flowering phase. With enough of these kind of lights you too can grow those 
centerfold buds. HPS comes in a wide variety of wattages from 70 watts up to 1000 watts. 

Hormone - A biochemical product of a specific cell or tissue that causes a change or 
activity in a cell or tissue located elsewhere in an organism.

Hydroponics - The growing of plants without soil, instead using a medium like clay 
pebbles, rockwool-floc or perlite and vermiculite mixture. And giving the plant all the 
nutrients through the water the roots are in.

Humus - A complicated material formed during the breakdown of organic matter. One of 
its components, humic acid, provides many binding sites for plant nutrients, such as 
calcium, iron, potassium, sulfur and phosphorus. These nutrients are stored in the humic 
acid molecule in a form readily available to plants, and are released when the plants 
require them.

Hybrid -- Often refers to a plant or variety that has been developed by interbreeding two 
or more varieties, species, or genera

IBL - Imbred line, a homogeneous strain that shows uniform growth characteristics from 
seed

Indica -- Indica is a great plant to grow indoors as well as outdoors due to its low lighting 
requirements and tight internode spacing, also offering resistance to fungus and pests, 
early maturation tendencies, and dense flower production. Indica's come from colder 
climates exhibiting the traits described above by acclimating to the environment from 
whence they came. Their stout stature and extremely wide leaflets make them easy to 
identify. An Indica generally produces a hard hitting, tiresome, sedative stone, and will 
take around 45 to 60 days to finish flowering.

Leggy --If seedlings and plants do not get enough sunlight, they grow tall and thin stalks 
as they seek sunlight. These "leggy" plants have a difficult time supporting the weight of 
the plant and is easily damaged. (See Stretching)

Light-burn - When the heat from a light burns the plant.

Lollipopping - Refers to cutting the bottom branches off of a plant to allow the top 
portion to bud more vigorously. Term refers to the 'lollipop' shape of the stalk and bud.
()
( )
( ) <---bud
( )
l<-----stalk (trimmed of side branches)
l
l

Lumens -- One lumen is equal to the amount of light emitted by one candle that falls on 
one square foot of surface one foot away.

LST - Meamns Low-Stress Training, the technique of manipulating the branches in order 
to reduce plant height, expose certain branches to light, and/or distribute hormones to 
lower branches of the plant to encourage larger buds.

M² - Meters Squared.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2011)

Macronutrients - For a plant, there are nine major elements essential for healthy growth; 
these are called macronutrients. They are: carbon, hydrogen, and oxygen (which are all 
three derived from air and water); and nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, calcium, sulfur, 
and magnesium (from the soil).

Micronutrients - There are about eight nutrients essential to plant growth and health 
that are only present in very small quantities. These are manganese, boron, copper, iron, 
chlorine, cobalt, molybdenum, and zinc.

Medium - A soil or soil-less mix used to start or re-plant houseplants, flowers, 
vegetables, and other plants

Mids - Medium grade cannabis. (See Shwag)

Mottling of Leaves -- Discoloration or spotting of leaves.

MV - Means 'Mercury Vapor' And is the type of lights that were used for streetlights many years ago.
Not very good for growing because it doesn't provide enough of the right kind of light 
spectrum. While they do provide a littleof the blue spectrum, MV also produces too much 
heat to get very close to a plant, and are very inefficient to operate.

MH - Means 'Metal Halide', And is a very good source of the white/blue spectrum of light that is 
ideal for vegetative growth. Many growers use MH during the vegetative phase. MH is 
bright and cost efficient to operate, but not as efficient as HPS lights. Most commonly 
used sizes are 400 watt and 1000 watt. Works best when used in combination with HPS 
lights.

Necrosis - Death of parts of the plant, usually refers specifically to the leaves.

NFT - Means "Nutrient Film Technique". It's a type of hydroponics, where you have the 
water constantly moving through the roots, usually on a timer with nutrients added to the 
water. Thereby allowing the roots to take in what they need, as they need it. It's a good 
way to prevent 

Node - The point on a stem where a leaf is attached or has been attached; a joint.

NPK - The elemental symbol for nitrogen is N; for phosphorus it's P; for potassium it's K. 
All three of these elements are essential for plant growth and are considered 
macronutrients. N, P, and K are the three principal ingredients in most fertilizers. The 
NPK ratio is shown by three numbers, such as 2-1-1, that reflect the percentage of each.

Nutes - Nutrients or Fertalizers.

Nute-Burn - The result of feeding a plant an excess of fertilizer or nutrients.

Nute-Lock - When the pH is off and it locks the nutrients into the soil, thereby preventing 
the plant from absorbing them.

Organic Nutrients - Natural, non-synthetic nutrients.

Peat moss --The partially decomposed remains of mosses harvested commercially from 
the wild. Though difficult to wet initially, peat moss can absorb up to 25 times its own 
weight in water and is therefor valued as a an organic soil amendment. Peat moss is 
acidic --with a pH of about 3 or 4.0-- and should only be used around acid-loving plants or 
to help lower the pH of alkaline soils.

Perlite -- a unique volcanic mineral which expands from four to twenty times its original 
volume when it is quickly heated to a temperature of approximately 1600-1700 degrees 
F. This expansion is due to the presence of two to six percent combined water in the 
crude perlite rock which causes the perlite to pop in a manner similar to that of popcorn.
When expanded, each granular, snow-white particle of perlite is sterile with a neutral pH 
and contains many tiny, closed cells or bubbles. The surface of each particle is covered 
with tiny cavities which provide an extremely large surface area. These surfaces hold 
moisture and nutrients and make them available to plant roots. In addition, because of 
the physical shape of each particle, air passages are formed which provide optimum 
aeration and drainage. Because perlite is sterile, it is free of disease, seeds, and insects.
Perlite has been used for many years throughout the world for soil conditioning and as a 
component of growing mixes with materials such as peat moss or bark. Extensive studies 
have shown that the unique capillary action of perlite makes it a superior growing media 
for hydroponic cultures.

Among the many uses of perlite today are propagation and seed cultivation, plug 
production and transplants, interiorscape and planter growing, composting,


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2011)

PH -- the measure of soil's acidity or alkalinity, measured on a scale of 1 to 14. Water is 
considered neutral at PH 7. PH levels below 7 are classified as acidic, or "sour". Levels 
above 7 are basic, alkaline or "sweet". Most plants prefer a slightly acidic soil pH of 6.0 to 
6.5.

Phenotype - The plants characteristics as determined by not genetics, but by enviroment 
grown.

Phloem: Nutrient conducting tissue.

Photoperiod - AKA lighting schedule, it is the number of hours of light and darkness the 
plant is exposed to. Usually expressed as a fraction. Ex: 18/6 = 18 hours of light, and 6 
hours of darkness

Photosynthesis: Biochemical process in which light energy is absorbed by chlorophyll, and 
is used to fuel the building of sugar molecules.

Pistil - a hair-like protrusion from the nodes/buds of a female plant, also a precursor to 
the buds themselves. Pistils turn from white to brown as the buds mature.

Plant Stress - Any unhealthy stimuli the plant receives. Examples: Light-burn, 
overwatering, nute-burn. Stress can cause slow growth, mutations, or death.

Potash -- Broadly, potash describes any material containing potassium. More specifically, 
though, potash is potassium carbonate derived from wood ashes. The term potash comes 
from the process of extracting lye from wood ashes in iron pots

PPM - Acronym for Parts Per Million, this term is used most in hydroponics to measure the 
amount of nutrients given to a plant.

Rock Wool ? Mineral or rock wool has been used extensively in Europe and is recently 
finding applications in the U.S. greenhouse market. Like perlite and vermiculite, it 
originates from a natural mineral (alumino silicates with some calcium and magnesium) 
that is heated to 2,700?F to form fibers that are used to make blocks or cubes as a 
finished product. Blocks or slabs of rock wool are used extensively by hydroponic growers 
of greenhouse vegetables. Rock wool typically has an alkaline pH, is sterile and 
chemically inert.

Regenerate - OR Re-vegging, refers to the act of putting a plant back into the growth 
cycle after harvesting the flowering buds off of the plant, in order to bud the plant again 
or to take clones off of the plant. (See Vegging)

RO - Reverse Osmosis, is a form of purifying water usually used in the bottling of waters.

Root Bound --A condition where a plant or seedling's roots have grown compacted and 
entwined in the pot and has no room to grow. This condition results in stunting the plants 
growth and potential. The solution is a larger pot or transplanting outdoors.

Ruderalis -- Ruderalis is not a very good choice for flower production, indoors or out. 
Despite maintaining a short stature, growing only one to five feet tall, and maturing 
rather quickly, Ruderalis just doesn't produce the yield or quality one looks for in their 
flowers. A slight light cycle reduction can trigger a sprout with as little as 2 to 3 leaf sets 
to flower. Ruderalis spontaneously initiates flowering a few weeks after sprouting, and 
will not produce decent flowers unless the photoperiod provides around 18 to 19 hours of 
light. Even then, the yield and quality are less than desirable, incomparable to that of the 
Sativa or Indica sub-species. 

Sativa -- Sativa is a hard plant to grow indoors due to high lighting requirements, tall 
stature, and late flowering traits. Sativas come from equatorial regions, thus the 
neccesity for high ammounts of lighting and a warmer tropic-subtropic climate. You can 
identify a Sativa by its long, slender, finger-like leaves. A Sativa will typically produce a 
euphoric, energetic, cerebral high. Despite the Sativa's climatic limitations, they are truly 
a reward to obtain, grow, and smoke. A pure Sativa will take 2 to 4 months to finish 
flowering.

ScrOG/ SOG -- "Screen Of Green" method. The purpose of ScrOG is to maximize your 
usage of the available space and lighting by training the new growth of a plant into a 
screen or mesh.

Seed Casing - The integuments of the ovule, which are the ovule's old coverings, harden 
and become the seed's protective coat

Sensimilla - OR Sensi, In Spanish means 'without seed', having a female plant bud without 
letting a male plant pollenate it, thereby preventing seeds from forming in the buds. This 
increases THC potency and smokable bud weight.

Sepal -- Sepals are components of the calyx. Located at the base of the flower, these 
modified leaves usually function as protection for the petals while in bud stage. 
Occasionally, sepals will be colored, but they are usually green

Sexing - The act of determining the gender of a plant through various methods.

Shwag/Stress/Regs/Bobby Brown - Non-Sensimilla buds that are typicly grown in very 
large outdoor batches, which prevents the care and love that smaller groups of plants can 
get. It has many names, this is only a few of them.

Stamen --This is the male reproductive organ of a plant, located in the androecium of the 
flower. It has two components: the filament and the anther..

Stigma: The sticky tip of a pistil.

Strain - refers to the specific genetics of the plant. Example: White Widow, Northern 
Lights.

Stomata: Opening in the epidermis of a leaf which permit gas exchange with the air.

Stretching - When the lights are placed too far from the growing plant and causes it to 
stretch out and grow tall and skinny. Normally this happens in young plants and 
seedlings/sproutlings.

Sun Leaves/Fan leaves - These are the large leaves that grow off of branches, and while 
not rich in THC, they play an important role in photosynthesis.

Synthetic Nutrients - Concentrated and industrial-made nutrients. They have a longer 
shelf-life than organic nutes, but are known to nute-burn a plant more quickly.

THC -- a. Tetrahydrocannabinol A compound, C-21 H-30 O-2, obtained from cannabis or 
made synthetically, that is the primary intoxicant in marijuana and hashish.
b. The main physcoactive ingredient in pot. this is what gets you "high!". it is often(not 
totally accurately) measured by the trichomes(fairy dust) visible on pot.

Topping - Is a method used separate and top of the plant, and make it grow into 2, or even 4 very large main cola's (See Colas)
Traditionally, topping your plant causes two shoots to grow back in place of the one 
pruned off, thus increasing the number of top/main buds

Transplanting Shock -- When transplanting seedlings from one place to another, the roots 
are often disturbed and occasionally the change in climate can cause the plant to slow 
down or appear to stop growing. This is transplant shock. It is really redirecting it's 
energy to re-grow lost roots and to get accustomed to a change in temperature that it 
hadn't experienced before.

Trichomes - AKA crystals or sugar, they are tiny, mushroom-shaped capitulate glands full 
of THC that form on the flowering buds and bud leaves of cannabis.

Vascular - Refers to the xylem and phloem tissues, which conduct water and nutrients 
through the plant body.

Vegetative - OR 'Vegging' Refers to the vegetative stage in the first part of a plants life when it is only growing leaves and stems. This is when you have your lights on 18/6-24/0, or any timing variation where the amount of light exceeds the amount of dark by several hours. This 
phase preceeds flowering and follows sproutling.

Vermiculite -- is sterile and light in weight (5 to 8 lbs/ft3). The pH of vermiculite will vary 
depending on where it is mined. Most U.S. sources are neutral to slightly alkaline, 
whereas vermiculite from Africa can be quite alkaline (pH = 9). Vermiculite is used 
extensively in the greenhouse industry as a component of mixes or in propagation. It is 
usually sold in four size grades: #1 is the coarsest and #4 the smallest. The finer grades 
are used extensively for seed germination or to topdress seed flats. Expanded vermiculite 
should not be pressed or compacted, especially when wet, as this will destroy the 
desirable physical properties.

Ventilation - Circulating air in order to provide the plant with fresh air and/or to reduce 
the temperature in the grow area. Air movement also encourages strong stems.

Yield - The amount of bud harvested, or projected to be harvested, from a finished plant.

Watering Schedule - term referring to how often and how much water a plant is given, 
usually measured in days and gallons. Ex: 1 gallon every 4 days.

Watts -- A measure of the amount of electricity flowing through a wire. Watt hours 
measure the amount of watts used in one hour. A kilowatt/hour (KWH) is 1000 
watt/hours.

Worm Casting -- (Vermiconversion) or using earthworms to convert waste into soil 
additives, is a biologically active mound containing thousands of bacteria, enzymes, and 
remnants of plant materials and animal manures that were not digested by the 
earthworm. The composting process continues after a worm casting has been deposited. 
In fact, the bacterial population of a cast is much greater than the bacterial population of 
either ingested soil, or the earthworm's gut. An important component of this dark mass is 
humus. (See; Humus)

WW - Typicly refers to the cannabis strain 'White Widow'.


Thats all so far, is anyone notices anything missing, please feel free to point it out and i'll edit the post and add it in. Thanx for reading and I hope this answers your questions!!!


----------



## UKblazing (Feb 28, 2011)

thats pretty handy mate nice one.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha!! Some appreciation!! It took me a few hrs to sift through all the posts and add peoples questions and terms...this ALL comes from seeing the same question asked LITERALLY 15 times in 31 pages.


MANY PEOPLE said:


> What does RO mean?



Before I ask a question, I read as much and search as much for the answer as I can. I dislike asking questions that were answered not a page earlier. As I dislike answering them. If I can take the time to read a couple pages, so can they. 
If you don't have time to learn some basic terms, and read a few pages of a forum to learn, you don't have time to grow.


----------



## Drake S (Mar 2, 2011)

+Rep, Thank You!


----------



## little k (Mar 2, 2011)

its about time someone did that thank you +rep


----------



## randomseed (Mar 3, 2011)

I was a little supprised by your def of phenotype but after looking at it for a minute I guess your right.
The *genotype* is the genetic makeup of a cell, an organism, or an individual (i.e. the specific allele makeup of the individual) usually with reference to a specific character under consideration 
*genotype + environment + random-variation &#8594; phenotype*


----------



## sladeofdark (Mar 3, 2011)

+ Rep..this is just what i needed .. i just read over all of them in a few minutes and now i can follow a convo with the guys helping me out alot better.. big ups!


----------



## chriswil (Mar 3, 2011)

what does "landrace" mean.Thank you


----------



## scratt (Mar 3, 2011)

I need help with my problem plz


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 3, 2011)

chriswil said:


> what does "landrace" mean.Thank you


Well....I had considered answering you with a race that takes place on land....but my assumption is that you mean THIS landrace;



Wikipedia said:


> Several definitions of the term landrace have been used in botanical application.
> "Landrace populations are often highly variable in appearance, but they are each identifiable morphologically and have a certain genetic integrity. Farmers usually give them local names. A landrace has particular properties or characteristics. Some are considered early maturing and some late. Each has a reputation for adaptation to particular soil types according to the traditional peasant soil classifications, e.g. heavy or light, warm or cold, dry or wet, strong or weak. They also may be classified according to expected usage; among cereals, different landraces are used for flour, for porridge, for 'bulgur', and for malt to make beer, etc. All components of the population are adapted to local climatic conditions, cultural practices, and disease and pests."[1] But most important, they are genetically diverse. They are balanced populations &#8211; variable, in equilibrium with both environment and pathogens and genetically dynamic&#8217;.[2]​ The term "landrace" has additionally been defined as
> "An autochthonous landrace is a variety with a high capacity to tolerate biotic and abiotic stress, resulting in a high yield stability and an intermediate yield level under a low input agricultural system."[3]​


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 4, 2011)

scratt said:


> I need help with my problem plz


Then you need to tell us/me what your problem is. 
If you feel the NEED to, PM it to me (PM = Personal Message )

But if you ask it here, or in another thread designed to answer questions about what to do, such as yours, then you have a better chance of getting multiple answers from more experienced growers then I.

But by all means, fire away my friend.


----------



## Skull Head (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the great list of definitions....very helpful.


----------



## Griffta (Mar 7, 2011)

brilliant, nice one.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice.Thank you for doing this. Very helpful. Now what is +rep and how do I do it?


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok I figured it out and gave the +rep. Guess that was pretty obvious. lol. Thanks again for he pertinent info. sns


----------



## msrelief (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for this! Very helpful!!


----------



## sonny chiba (Mar 16, 2011)

what is a Scrubber


----------



## randomseed (Mar 17, 2011)

sonny chiba said:


> what is a Scrubber


Usually referes to a carbon filter and fan combo used to clear the air/smell


----------



## Mr.Mcmangle (Mar 17, 2011)

Stupid question.. Is +rep just a slang term or can you actually increase a rep on the forum somewhere?


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 21, 2011)

Bottom left hand area of a post. Looks like a sheriff badge, or a six-pointed star, click on that and you can add reputation (aka +rep) to a user for their post. Each person can give out a certain number of points based on their rep and post count (I believe). A new member like yourself Mr. Mcmangle cannot give out any points but it is always good to spread the love.

The amount of reputation a person has is indicated by the number of "badges" or colored squares located above their join date in the pinkish avatar pane to the left of their post.


----------



## illsick420 (Mar 21, 2011)

first post....test test test


----------



## thegersman (Mar 21, 2011)

illsick420 said:


> first post....test test test


Get with it, that would be "FPTTT"


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for spending the time on this,your getting a rep from me. I feel you on the repeat posts but the search button is so wack it is unreal.


----------



## bh77 (Mar 26, 2011)

New member to rollitup. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cheeseyblue (Mar 29, 2011)

Very Useful, thanks


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome, i'm glad i'm able to help so many newcomers!


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 3, 2011)

+ REP ----- +LIKE ----- 
Just wanted to let you know that I journaled all of your vocab list for myself or whoever needs it so i had it handy if i ever need it. Thanks a lot. Really dude, thanks. Wish I could give more Rep.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 8, 2011)

thats a good thread to admire Marijuana grows.
+ rep man.You are too much good with your thread.
Nice write.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 19, 2011)

If they help even 1 person grow better buds, it was worth the hours it took to compile.


----------



## losargostolios (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice post buddy. So much help with all this weird terms


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

They can confuse anyone when your first getting started, and the ppl call you a n00b when you don't know 
Glad the terms helped.

Good luck in your grow!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 3, 2011)

I've been on RIU since December. Still don't know what troll is. Sorry to seem so dense but would someone explain it to me?


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 3, 2011)

Troll - A Derogatory term used for someone who "trolls" around on forums. It essentially refers to someone who comes into a thread without any knowledge of what's being discussed and throws an opinion in without reading back at all. It is VERY commonly misused and used to refer to anyone on a forum that someone doesn't like. It's use has become common when insulting someone, cause it's use invokes a mob mentality among forum users. When they here someone called a troll, they will almost immediately turn on that person and ridicule them until they leave the thread.

I personally DESPISE this term. Because it's primary use is one of negativity. Rather then teaching someone who comes into a thread, you call them this....
Especially since HALF the people on thos forum are just trolling around it, and not actually posting journals or reading something new to learn from...mostly it's long time users chatting with one another.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 3, 2011)

Gotcha. Thank you for clearing that up. I could sense it was something negative but didn't understand the metaphor


----------



## chickengutz (May 5, 2011)

Reps to you for a job well done. for those seeking the knowledge it will save many, hours, days, and yes, months. When I was starting out years back, I had a background in plant morphology, and still there were terms that were foreign to me. Great job.


----------



## kostas420 (May 12, 2011)

bro you are sick how could you sit down and write all that stuff? you should be a bureaucrat. +rep


----------



## havrav (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for setting this up. Saved me a ton of time looking up 'LST'.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, glad I could help.


----------



## peek (May 18, 2011)

Thank You, a great help in understanding some terminology, nicely done +rep for a job well done


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Gotcha. Thank you for clearing that up. I could sense it was something negative but didn't understand the metaphor


I you ever need help with internet terms and slang check out urbandictionary.com


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 18, 2011)

I suppose you MIGHT get the answer that way, but you'll also get 500 other meanings that dumb ass internet folk decided to post cause it's "funny" to clog up the information highway apparently.


----------



## Jwee (May 20, 2011)

My 2 week old plants leaves have curled at the tips and looks like a claw? It is 2 weeks into veg it's about 30c in the room and had been growing fine until this :/


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 22, 2011)

I would ask in another thread. This isn't the place.
But go to the Plant Problems section of the forum and read the common problems thread.


----------



## swaff (May 26, 2011)

thanks for the info but you guys are to smart im just gonna smoke some more


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 27, 2011)

swaff said:


> thanks for the info but you guys are to smart im just gonna smoke some more


hahaha, After you smoke, READ READ READ. We didn't learn this stuff by posting threads. We did it by reading them. 
I personally read high...but some people can't retain much after that. It takes practice. 
Good luck, and read, read, read.


----------



## allamay1608 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for such an interesting read bro. You are the man


----------



## George2002 (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a great help for us newbies out here, I just want to thank you. Actually, getting into this by accident. I am retired, looking for something to do during the winter when it is hard to stay out in the cold. I have a garden during the warmer months, now I will have some additional plantings going in there!!!!! Will grow primarily indoors, but will experiment some outside, weather permitting. I have a shed I built, now going thru it with some retrofitting, upgrades, etc. I will have a dedicated veg room 5' x 8 ', dedicated grow room 9' x 11', and cure room, which is where all my tools will now be crammed, lol. Oh, by the way, I don't partake, lol, but will be doing some nice gifts for folks that I know. Always puts me to sleep in my younger days, used to piss me off to spend hard earned money to go to sleep.
Got my first grow that will be starting this week, 5 vanilla cush, 4 white ice, both will be indoors, will have 7 plants of bagseed that will be grown outdoors.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jun 19, 2011)

Be sure to use proper labels and read everything you can get your hands on. They may be easy for the first couple weeks, but into veg, and then into flower, they all take on their own personalities.
Good luck to you sir!


----------



## whersdareelsourd454 (Jun 19, 2011)

need clone and dwc help...anyone please deeply appreciated


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jun 20, 2011)

Both have plenty of info on this site, just be sure to surf the site awhile until you find what your looking for.
Or google it, it'll give you all you need on both. Clones are easy, PM me if you need basic info, DWC isn't my thing, so can't help you there.


----------



## Nola67 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have learned more in this thread than in the whole of my biology course! Thank you for such a great resource. Tokes to you!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for all your hard work and the others before you!!! I am lucky I love to read and learn!!! Wish I could give you rep, but I guess since I am new I don't have that ability yet lol sorry...just know that you got respect and thats it what counts!!!! Thanks


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 24, 2011)

Or maybe I was able to leave you rep!!!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jun 25, 2011)

haha, thanks. And keep it up! Always good to have another informed grower in the world.


----------



## BigFatFatty (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice thread... Love goin thru these learn something everyday


----------



## brainwashed (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice DWC! Here is my setup!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 9, 2011)

What DWC? ???


----------



## motoxmom (Jul 9, 2011)

ok so i didnt see the 2 things im wondering about...... so what is IMO? and what is training? how do you train your plant lol (sit stay, bloom LOL)


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 9, 2011)

By tying it down, there are many threads explaining it, but basically you tie down stalks and plants very gently in order to make the plant grow in the direction you want it to grow. Usually best for people with small growing spaces.


----------



## motoxmom (Jul 9, 2011)

and what is IMO? TY


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 10, 2011)

IMO = "In my opinon"


----------



## carnage11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Might also be seen as IMHO, In My Humble Opinion, or IME, In My Experience.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yup, all the same concept. Just someone giving their 2 cents worth on the topic. They may not be an expert, but they're telling you what they heard, or what they've experienced.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would like to add one
Ph Police=a person who does not know how to interpret plant symptoms but will diagnose a problem as a ph issue. 
ph is such a "gray area" and plants only have so many symptoms to present. 
Many times I can see burn problems and still others will insist it's ph related. 
Ph police have no credentials. Ask them. 
A ph police rookie is an absolute noob who hasn't grown anything that couldn't fit on his window sill.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 18, 2011)

There's always one.


----------



## pyrosfire (Jul 31, 2011)

so newbi q? whats ec?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jul 31, 2011)

I dunno about the Q, but newbie is sorta self explanatory...and ec seems like it's just missing a t to make it ect...Beyond that, I don't know. Many times people will shorten strain names as a form of short hand with other growers.


----------



## carnage11 (Jul 31, 2011)

I would say 'newbi q' would mean 'noob question'. Like an amateur question.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe the lack of e threw me.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 6, 2011)

pyrosfire said:


> so newbi q? whats ec?


 EC stand for electrical conductivity...and refers to the fertility of the sample tested...unless it means something else also.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Aug 6, 2011)

Phenotype is genetic and how those genetic traits react to enviroment. Genetic traits that can be observed with the naked eye.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 7, 2011)

You should add "Reservoir"(not exactly sure i spelled that correctly). lol I came to this expecting an answer. like would the bottle you mix ur nutrients and water in be considered a reservoir?


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 7, 2011)

You could use it in that manner, but when I think of a reservoir in terms of growing I think of something at least 5 gallons if not a 30 gallon trash can.

Just my opinion. Almost forgot that movie Reservoir Dogs is pretty good 

Peace out



Tlocsmokes said:


> You should add "Reservoir"(not exactly sure i spelled that correctly). lol I came to this expecting an answer. like would the bottle you mix ur nutrients and water in be considered a reservoir?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tlocsmokes said:


> You should add "Reservoir"(not exactly sure i spelled that correctly). lol I came to this expecting an answer. like would the bottle you mix ur nutrients and water in be considered a reservoir?


Yeah, as he said, i'd think of that more of a overall storage place for liquids, water, and or nutes. But not for a bottle you mix nutes in, i'd just call that a....mixing bottle....or something....


----------



## Radithor (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the dictionary lol it really helps


----------



## randomseed (Aug 12, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> I would like to add one
> Ph Police=a person who does not know how to interpret plant symptoms but will diagnose a problem as a ph issue.
> ph is such a "gray area" and plants only have so many symptoms to present.
> Many times I can see burn problems and still others will insist it's ph related.
> ...


Thats funny.


----------



## dylon25 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome!!!! 
Just one thing, you left your sentence unfinished about NFT being a good way to prevent.... just curious what it prevents, ive been thinking about experimenting with NFT on my next grow


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 18, 2011)

i see people using OP a lot, what's it mean? overall product?


----------



## msbeauty (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you it helps.Ms beauty.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 31, 2011)

MILF :: Major In-Line Fan.

HPS. High Pressure Sodium.  Glad to help.

OP= The person who started the thread. Operator. Original Person Original Post


----------



## Ganja farmr (Sep 3, 2011)

This is really awesome. Thanks!


----------



## maryAnn567 (Sep 5, 2011)

From a real newbie, Thanks for your good work, I needed this info.


----------



## ty816 (Sep 6, 2011)

appreciate it man!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Raw. And your welcome everyone else. 
Nice to feel helpful.


----------



## a random screen name (Sep 7, 2011)

A lot of those are already known but i few were new. thanks


----------



## dajosh42069 (Sep 12, 2011)

Many are known. But i'm glad it helped.


----------



## grizlbr (Sep 16, 2011)

dylon25 said:


> Awesome!!!!
> Just one thing, you left your sentence unfinished about NFT being a good way to prevent.... just curious what it prevents, ive been thinking about experimenting with NFT on my next grow


 So a 4 inch 110mm pipe can be used for a NFT GROW? Who comes up with the Acronims?
Thought I was correct but searched anyways:SAE Thread Classifications | eHow.com
Threads are the grooves cut into the outside of bolts, pipes and other ... Standard 24 TPI NFT is very close to one thread per millimeter (25.4 per inch) but the ...
www.ehow.com &#8250; Business - Cached - Similar


----------



## MissEerie (Oct 7, 2011)

What about Sub'd? Whats that mean? I cant even put it into context! Im at a loss, cant figure it out, feeling lame.... and then I stumbled upon this wealth of information, and yet I still need assistance.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

MissEerie said:


> What about Sub'd? Whats that mean? I cant even put it into context! Im at a loss, cant figure it out, feeling lame.... and then I stumbled upon this wealth of information, and yet I still need assistance.


Subscribed to that thread. It notifies you on your profile page when there are new posts. Makes it easier to follow threads you are interested. Generally seen as a compliment of interest when people say it. 

The subscribe button is located at the top under thread tools.


----------



## grizlbr (Oct 11, 2011)

MissEerie said:


> What about Sub'd? Whats that mean? I cant even put it into context! Im at a loss, cant figure it out, feeling lame.... and then I stumbled upon this wealth of information, and yet I still need assistance.


 Cant put in context? Could mean several things: submerged pump?


----------



## grizlbr (Oct 11, 2011)

pyrosfire said:


> so newbi q? whats ec?


 ec is the inverse of ohms resistance converted to ppm by a meter.


----------



## Toss&Turn (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank You for the definitions!


----------



## badKarrot (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot man!!!! +Rep


----------



## poppaslick (Nov 1, 2011)

This is great for those scratching their heads....WTF did he just say???

PoppaSlick
HydroGrowStore
BestHydroGrow


----------



## stokesly (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully people will read this before asking a bunch of needless questions. +rep


----------



## ML75 (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW thank you. I will have to book mark this so I come right back to it.


----------



## HiPotency (Nov 4, 2011)

+ rep for your time


----------



## KannabisKing420 (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/unit...zens-18-and-up Please come here to help my new petition gain members to help legalize. Sign, then send the link to your friends. In takes 10 seconds


----------



## ML75 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive come back to this numerous times, thanks.


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot great ref. guide. Hey I have one for you. What exactly is a "bumper harvest"?


----------



## RaggaMuffin876 (Nov 11, 2011)

i really appreciate this post even though most of them i already knew through my own research. Thank You its good to have em all on one page


----------



## azryda420 (Nov 11, 2011)

Apparently TLC needs to be added to slang list. lol


----------



## 420in702 (Nov 13, 2011)

Great post. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 14, 2011)

ehemmm, I'll try this again!!! What is a bumper harvest???


----------



## randomseed (Nov 15, 2011)

Calidadd said:


> ehemmm, I'll try this again!!! What is a bumper harvest???


 
Correct wording is bumper crop, not bumper harvest.
'A larger then expected yield'.


----------



## rollandtoke (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks for the information!


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 16, 2011)

rollandtoke said:


> thanks for the information!


That's how it was written in the seed site. Thanks for the info. & correction.


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 19, 2011)

ok Iv'e Look And Can't Find My Answer. So when A Seed Bank Say's A Plant Will Produce 300 Gram Per m2. What does That Mean


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 19, 2011)

"_So when A seed bank Say's A Plant Will Produce 300 Gram Per m2._"

On average, (typically indoor cultivation ratio) meaning how many grams the plant will produce in a Meter squared. (10.763 square feet or an area of about 3.2' X 3.2') 

If a plant is capable of 300 Grams Per Meter Squared, it is like saying it is possible to produce 10.5 Ounces in a 3.2' X 3.2' area..
3.2' = 3.2 feet
3.2" = 3.2 inches 
LOL = Laughs out loud.


----------



## JamCE (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work on the terminology list....you for sure deserve more than 1 rep...passing my appreciation to your hard work. Thanks! This will help for those paragraph postings by people who think we all speak in some weird code! hehe


----------



## Iron Duck (Dec 31, 2011)

*TY *_means_ Thank you mostly used online and ina text message!


----------



## shotrocker (Jan 2, 2012)

Very helpful info, thanks. What is "damping down"?


----------



## Forrest 1ndica (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks bro +rep


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 10, 2012)

damn, thats alot of info to take in.


----------



## matlockz (Jan 20, 2012)

amazing thread. has bossted my vocabulary loads


----------



## AtrophyIntelect (Feb 2, 2012)

That shed some light for sure. thanks!!


----------



## servicesprovider (Feb 15, 2012)

Herbs - Aromatic plants used for seasoning, medicinal purposes, or garnishes. Aromatic 
herbs are the ones that have fragrant or smelly leaves or flowers. Cannabis leaves are sometimes used as a Herb.

Hermie/Hermaphridite - A plant that changes sex midway through it's life cycle, to have 
both FEMALE and MALE characteristics. Due in part to many factors, but primarily due to 
stress (ie; light stress, heat stress, nute stress) or improper dark cycle. (ie; not sealing off 
the grow area properly and not letting the plant get 100% COMPLETE darkness)

HID - High Intensity Discharge (lighting)

HPS - The best light available today for growing marijuana. High Pressure Sodium lights 
are very bright and very efficient. This light has a red/orange spectrum that is ideal for 
the flowering phase. With enough of these kind of lights you too can grow those 
centerfold buds. HPS comes in a wide variety of wattages from 70 watts up to 1000 watts. 

Hormone - A biochemical product of a specific cell or tissue that causes a change or 
activity in a cell or tissue located elsewhere in an organism.

Hydroponics - The growing of plants without soil, instead using a medium like clay 
pebbles, rockwool-floc or perlite and vermiculite mixture. And giving the plant all the 
nutrients through the water the roots are in.


----------



## artemisia (Feb 15, 2012)

great work! thanks! one minor correction. ScrOG and SOG are two different things. ScrOG is Screen of Green as you described. SOG is Sea of Green and refers to a growing practice made famous by a well traveled video. Through early cloning and very short veg times, you wind up with smaller plants and smaller yields, but you also finish very quickly. so if you are eager to get those first precious grams of bud into your bong, SOG is the way to go. http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-grow-guide/seaofgreen.html


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 29, 2012)

This is a great sticky. Other forums similar to this one should adopt a similar sticky in their NEWB section.


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 29, 2012)

@artemisia - Good Eye!


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 28, 2012)

couldnt express the knowledge my chopped brain just took in 

++rep


----------



## shadyslater (Apr 28, 2012)

u missed burping lol.... nd thats jus cos i dunno wot it means


----------



## CypressKush420 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks bro, real informative. stay medicated


----------



## ubermench (May 12, 2012)

Drake S said:


> +Rep, Thank You!


please I'm an oldster,what is +rep ? guesses on my part. resplendent ecological potty


----------



## Doc Moonbud (May 29, 2012)

I came across someone who did not know what "couch-lock" meant.


----------



## thowedoff1994 (Jun 1, 2012)

lmao!!!! dam that helped alot!!


----------



## achiever420 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad I read this. I was going crazy trying to figure out some of the abbreviations in some of the grow posts.


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## TheJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time and effort to make such a great list. Im sure it will prove useful to many. thamks again


----------



## firstgrow2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

This is a great list! Good job man, job well done. I'm sure it helped many newbies like myself LOL! Thanks again!


----------



## chey1966 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 3, 2012)

Holy Shit! Thats a lot to comprehend and remember all at once, but I will try and remember to refer back to it before asking questions like "what is FIM?"
Thanks! That is really helpful for newbies like me


----------



## pon (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the jargon buster


----------



## Mel Senshir113 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Bongrips420420 (Aug 14, 2012)

LEgit. I didnt know a couple of them and I thought Id know them all! Respect Mate


----------



## danbridge (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for this information. You can also add the words "grunge" and "mersh" (commercial) to the shwag/stress section. We also called it "dirt weed" back in the 70's. Most of it was grown in Mexico and had about a thousand seeds per ounce. We only paid about 10 bucks for a 30 gram bag. You could literally carry kilos of this stuff right across international borders and never get caught.


----------



## danbridge (Sep 13, 2012)

Dank - defines thickness and a cusion like feel to the bud. Really thick cushiony buds are dank. They burn slower.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Sep 16, 2012)

danbridge said:


> Dank - defines thickness and a cusion like feel to the bud. Really thick cushiony buds are dank. They burn slower.


Lol'd.

Anyways, a moderator should bold the terms so it's easier to read. OP isn't active anymore soo :/


----------



## Dendrophilly (Oct 16, 2012)

what is carbos? Uncleben has used it in a bunch of his posts.


----------



## DWARD99 (Oct 23, 2012)

very helpful vocab thanks


----------



## beadyeyedlady (Nov 30, 2012)

I love ur post...its like mmj botany class


----------



## CallMeDro (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks! Needed this for a few terms!


----------



## GreatDane (Jan 9, 2013)

I knew some of them, some I didn't. I do a lot of reading and figuring out things without asking a lot of questions first; so if you see me on here, I'm not lurking, I'm learning. Thanks for the thread and the forum.


----------



## RainerRocks (Jan 11, 2013)

Great list appreciate it.

I don't see "Drain To Waste " (?) and "Eb and Flow " (?)....am I missing something on this list or they listed as something else?

I'm still learning


----------



## greenthumb801 (Jan 29, 2013)

I know I have asked a few dumb questions in my days. If anyone is serious about what they are attempting to do, I would suggest everyone to read just about every thread on this forum. So much knowledge on this website that I still learning something new everyday by going through the THOUSANDS OF POSTS on this shindig. ++++ Rep for this post


----------



## AimAim (Jan 29, 2013)

Read today someone mentioned "supersoil", don't have a clue what that is, sounded like something home made.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wasn't that 'supercoco'?


----------



## AimAim (Jan 30, 2013)

No it was actually supersoil. Don't have a clue where I read it, might have been one of the pissing match threads about miracle grow soil. Tried to search on it and it seems there is actually a commercial product called that, and some do it yourself recipe that was implied.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Feb 8, 2013)

AimAim said:


> No it was actually supersoil. Don't have a clue where I read it, might have been one of the pissing match threads about miracle grow soil. Tried to search on it and it seems there is actually a commercial product called that, and some do it yourself recipe that was implied.


maybe this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/613946-newbie-questions-soil.html


----------



## newbuder420 (Feb 8, 2013)

*

i have one plant i bought a GE 120 wtt plant light is this ok to use for buding i really dont have anymore money im just trying this out to see how it works​




*


----------



## SexMachine (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tread amigo! A little smarter now


----------



## VaporTrail (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank You, Thank You very much.


----------



## firechile007 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the information!!! Has helped a lot.


----------



## TonyAndHisWeed (Mar 31, 2013)

very useful, thanks!


----------



## P3D1977 (May 19, 2013)

This will come in handy, ta much


----------



## ThorGanjason (May 20, 2013)

randomseed said:


> I was a little supprised by your def of phenotype but after looking at it for a minute I guess your right.
> The *genotype* is the genetic makeup of a cell, an organism, or an individual (i.e. the specific allele makeup of the individual) usually with reference to a specific character under consideration
> *genotype + environment + random-variation &#8594; phenotype*


I was gonna make a remark similar to this, and then went to page two instead of the last page.

I, a newbie to growing, but I'm a senior with a biochem major and I always learned that genotype was a plants full genetic makeup. Phenotype were the physical traits that you can actually see. 

For example, a plant can have genes for indica and sativa. So its genotype is hybrid, but its phenotype could turn out as indica, sativa, or hybrid, depending on which genetic traits are physically apparent (also known as the phenotype). 

I guess the definition is that way (genetics+variable+environment) BC those can all affect the physical look, but that's getting more into nature vs. nurture. Its like if you have brown eyes, but you have the recessive gene for blue eyes-- your genotype has both genes, the phenotype is the gene whose characteristics are visible, in this case the dominant gene for brown eyes would be the phenotype.


----------



## fwc (Jun 29, 2013)

dajosh42069 said:


> I dunno about the Q, but newbie is sorta self explanatory...and ec seems like it's just missing a t to make it ect...Beyond that, I don't know. Many times people will shorten strain names as a form of short hand with other growers.


Go check out www.leafly.com/explore to see a pretty complete catalog. I was mildly amazed the first time I saw it.


----------



## Smudga (Jul 6, 2013)

You ain't being prang ,there are shitcunts out thre who live of our hard work n love ov da Herb! I've had some girls ripped up and they still had at Vleast a month to go.i know it was,nt da land owner cos the dirty mongrels dropped a used syringe(says it all)any way I FEEL for you cuz I am a English Roma so a gypsy curse on the mongrel.one love SMUDGA


----------



## smokin away (Jul 9, 2013)

AimAim said:


> No it was actually supersoil. Don't have a clue where I read it, might have been one of the pissing match threads about miracle grow soil. Tried to search on it and it seems there is actually a commercial product called that, and some do it yourself recipe that was implied.


This is the original SubCool posting I saw on the subject. There are many others posted in You-Tube under that heading. It's collection of high priced soil additives. If you have space, time and healthy billfold you might consider it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-jOcEMnTbc


----------



## smokin away (Jul 9, 2013)

newbuder420 said:


> *
> 
> i have one plant i bought a GE 120 wtt plant light is this ok to use for buding i really dont have anymore money im just trying this out to see how it works​
> 
> ...


The only hope for people on a budget is good ole sunshine and good soil. If you think about it that's what we had for many years before all the new stuff. You can shop EBay for LED lights that are affordable. Currently I'm using a 600 watt LED and getting some good results. The only thing I can think of for your application is lots of reflection. A flat white surface will really help.


----------



## smokin away (Jul 9, 2013)

while we're on the subject I was just wondering what the slang term LOL refers to? It's probably a slang term that doesn't have much to do with pot right?


----------



## ThorGanjason (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, lol. Lol just means "laugh out loud", the equivalent to typing "haha". It goes with

IMO/IMHO --in my opinion/ in my honest opinion
Fwiw-- for what its worth

Etc, et cetera,
i.e.-- Latin for id est, meaning "that is"

Et cetera, et cetera, lol...

anyways, was wondering about a slang word that I haven't been able to find in here.

"Bananas" or "nanners". Do these mean seeds? Or what.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Jul 11, 2013)

Buuuump. Nanners, anyone gonna tell me about nanners??


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 11, 2013)

UB = narcissistic troll in denial about their chicken Mcnugget fetish 
or
UB = gobshite wanker 
if these entries were added previously by another user, ignore this post


----------



## reku (Aug 10, 2013)

> Bananas" or "nanners". Do these mean seeds? Or what.


I have heard seeds reffered to as beans never nanners tho.


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> Buuuump. Nanners, anyone gonna tell me about nanners??


balls male plant


----------



## GrowMoreCanna89 (Aug 14, 2013)

cool thank you !


----------



## smokin away (Aug 17, 2013)

Check out this post over in Breeders Paradise. It describes Nanners quite well. My own opinion is they suck but that's just an opinion.

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/703088-make-your-own-feminized-seeds.html

Herms really suck because they got you duped into thinking you got some bud and what comes up?


----------



## CopsPop (Sep 29, 2013)

Calidadd said:


> ehemmm, I'll try this again!!! What is a bumper harvest???


ehemmm,,, i did a google search and came up with this answer without even having to access the link.... '*Bumper crop*', also known as 'bumper harvest', is a phrase used in agriculture that refers to an unusually large crop harvest.

op, you list lighting types but have not yet included "LED".


----------



## nummy (Oct 12, 2013)

Love this thread! So very helpful!!!!


----------



## SmokeScholar (Oct 13, 2013)

pretty useful vocab lesson. Even though its extremely easy stuff to know if individuals read


----------



## mission16 (Oct 19, 2013)

Where can I see pics of "sugar leaves" and "fan leaves" ??


----------



## Organix420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice, I bookmarked this one! Thanks


----------



## Komiyan (Jan 14, 2014)

I've got one for ya: What is PAR?
It was mentioned by homebrewer: "Lumens are for humans, plants only care about PAR."


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2014)

Komiyan said:


> I've got one for ya: What is PAR?
> It was mentioned by homebrewer: "Lumens are for humans, plants only care about PAR."


*Photosynthetically active radiation http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthetically_active_radiation*


----------



## Komiyan (Jan 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> *Photosynthetically active radiation http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthetically_active_radiation*


Thanks! Although now all the math and new & confusing units are stunning me, i think i can understand the fact that a cool white light is better for growing than a warm white light even with both outputting 1000 lumens?


----------



## Scroga (Jan 18, 2014)

Cool,a thread to educate the cops...i took me a long time to learn most of that stuff


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

Komiyan said:


> Thanks! Although now all the math and new & confusing units are stunning me, i think i can understand the fact that a cool white light is better for growing than a warm white light even with both outputting 1000 lumens?


honestly i just googled your intital question and found the answer lol


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> honestly i just googled your intital question and found the answer lol


I just googled Sunnis real picture an google said feck off ya nosey bugger. so yea google does give u answers, even if they aint what your after. lol


+rep to the OP


----------



## Scroga (Jan 20, 2014)

Everyone knows Sunni's a hunni!


----------



## GrowDReadz (Feb 11, 2014)

Great post thank you.


----------



## ARMH (Feb 20, 2014)

Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## TryN (Feb 21, 2014)

Very new leaned a lot!! Thanks!!!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 3, 2014)

Spam and reported twice! Ronniehak!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 5, 2014)

For one, sorry for my absence, after the raid I sort of lost interest. But i've begun a microgrow and am rolling with it here again.


Now;


ThorGanjason said:


> I was gonna make a remark similar to this, and then went to page two instead of the last page.
> 
> I, a newbie to growing, but I'm a senior with a biochem major and I always learned that genotype was a plants full genetic makeup. Phenotype were the physical traits that you can actually see.
> 
> ...


That seems absolutely correct. I, however, didn't validate that information. I was confirmed by multiple people and I thought it correct. If you know what you're talking about, i'm in NO position to dispute your assertions.
Rollitup has a policy about editing old posts, it's this was to protect the continuity of the site. I cannot edit my original posts, nor any other posts i've made. If this has changed in the years that i've been absent, i'll happily fully update the terms list. However short of that, there's little I can do besides suggest that everyone take the time to read the thread in the interest of learning as much as possible.





Smudga said:


> You ain't being prang ,there are shitcunts out thre who live of our hard work n love ov da Herb! I've had some girls ripped up and they still had at Vleast a month to go.i know it was,nt da land owner cos the dirty mongrels dropped a used syringe(says it all)any way I FEEL for you cuz I am a English Roma so a gypsy curse on the mongrel.one love SMUDGA


I don't have the slightest clue what you are talking about....





Scroga said:


> Cool,a thread to educate the cops...i took me a long time to learn most of that stuff


>implying the cops have no idea what these things mean


----------------


To everyone who has thanked me, liked the posts, and +rep'd, You're all very welcome, and i'm glad that you were all helped by the time I spent.
 Thanks for reading!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2014)

welcome back


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> welcome back


Thank ya kindly. Been out of the game for awhile, but I just got back into gardening, and decided to pull my preserved seeds from the refrigerator (sealed in plastic cases, in a bag filled with desiccants) and plant them. I had 2 chron seeds. One is a Platinum OG bag seed, the other was a basic chron bag seed. The latter barely sprouted and then died shortly there-after. But the first, the Platinum OG sprouted, and is doing well. I'm getting ready to start a new grow thread shortly, but I have no camera (at least not a decent one) so, without pics, it's sort of a boring thread.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 11, 2014)

So i'm really proud that I made this thread. I'm really glad I can help so many people. I still get likes and rep from this thread and it feels great. ^_^
Perhaps the mods can allow me to the original definition posts so that I can re-update the suggestions throughout the 10 pages so far?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 13, 2014)

What does smoking tough mean?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have never heard that term before in my life.
But I will guess that it means that you're 'smoking some tough bud' Tough perhaps being another term for shwag.
If anyone else has a better answer, feel free to chime in.


----------



## goodgreen (Apr 19, 2014)

Plz go respond to my thread..sorry to whoever thread this is..much respect to you


----------



## Choo (Apr 23, 2014)

dajosh, I am sorry you had to go through whatever you did that diswayed you from gardening cannabis but welcome back.
I too have experienced an extremely long absence from anything relating to cannabis. I got clean and sober in '89 (alcohol was the main problem, but I have been addicted to various sunbstances [phenobarbitol & methamphetamine] at different points in my life) and though growing was one of the most enjoyable aspects of using cannabis, that too had to go. In 2012 I was diagnosed with, of all things, breast cancer and as a result of the many problems brought on by the chemo treatments, and though the cancer is now gone, I have decided to grow again and use occasionally to relieve the arthritis. The list of terms you made years ago is great. Things have changed a little through the years, however the basics are still what matters most.
1. Good stock. Whether seed or clone, if it came from good stock the offspring will be good.
2. Good Soil. A rich neutral growing medium, whether soil or other.
3. Good Sun. Whether artificial or sunlight, you got to have LIGHT and lots of it.
Add water and It's 90% done. I believe we often over complicate the process. My 1st real grow in '79 was a lot of watching and micro managing here and there but luckily I had Ed Rosenthal and Mel Franks 1st book to get me by and I chose a very good mexican for my seeds and the result was way more than what I could have ever hoped for. In the following 10 years I grew both Sativas and Indicas but always found the Sativas more to my liking so that is what I am growing now.
Anyway, Thanks again for your wisdom and hard work.


----------



## Ray black (Apr 27, 2014)

Wtf


----------



## Stealthking (Jun 2, 2014)

What is shatter and BHO


----------



## FrozenChozen (Sep 3, 2014)

Stealthking said:


> What is shatter and BHO


Both are concentrates made from chemically extracting thc from cannabis, usually isopropyl alcohol or another nonpolar solvent is used. In BHO the "B" is for BUTANE (Butane Hash/Honey Oil)


----------



## gkgkgkgk (Sep 5, 2014)

I come here to learn vocabulary well yes friends - friends


----------



## kupihea (Nov 15, 2014)

This is a great read. Certainly a little something for everyone. Thanks


----------



## Dankfactory (Nov 28, 2014)

RLS
Rabid Like Seeker; can be used as a noun/adjective interchangeably. A descriptive term, often used pejoratively, indicative of a grower impostor who attempts to appear overly intellectual in an often obsessive, or socially impaired cadence. The RLS may spend inordinate amounts of time on "write ups," where they can usually be found bogarting the work of others and simply cutting and pasting grow article info to the boards under either the same, or various username handles. Studies are ongoing, but based on recent data, the RLS appears to value their self worth strictly on the maniacal acquisition of "Likes" on community grow boards.


----------



## bigsteve (Nov 30, 2014)

"Vocabulary/Slang Terms"

The word to describe language related to a field is "nomenclature". You are welcome ;>). BigSteve.


----------



## ide (Dec 7, 2014)

nice one


----------



## Silky T (Apr 27, 2015)

UKblazing said:


> thats pretty handy mate nice one.


Nice. Okay, I looked up decarbonization is actually the word they used when talking about CBD oil. This guy was making CBD oil for his father who had mesotheleoma (sp) and wanted to know how to "decarbonize" the oil for safety reasons and I didn't understand.

Also, Perlite. I bought some the other day along with my bone meal and blood meal and potting soil. I was under the impression that perlite was just styrofoam balls that added ariation to the soil. Boy was I wrong. So, before I mess up my gro medium, can anyone tell me how much perlite to put in my soil for soil grow (versus hydroponics)? I see that you say it's used in hydroponics. I'm confused.


----------



## gomji (May 18, 2015)

thats pretty handy mate nice one.


----------



## Silky T (May 18, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Nice. Okay, I looked up decarbonization is actually the word they used when talking about CBD oil. This guy was making CBD oil for his father who had mesotheleoma (sp) and wanted to know how to "decarbonize" the oil for safety reasons and I didn't understand.
> 
> Also, Perlite. I bought some the other day along with my bone meal and blood meal and potting soil. I was under the impression that perlite was just styrofoam balls that added ariation to the soil. Boy was I wrong. So, before I mess up my gro medium, can anyone tell me how much perlite to put in my soil for soil grow (versus hydroponics)? I see that you say it's used in hydroponics. I'm confused.


I'm not getting anywhere with these questions. But since I don't need to decarbonize my oil since that's a long way off, I decided to mix half and half with my potting medium and perlite. Seems to be working fine. I am also using urine in small amounts in water which is naturally rich in nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus – the same ingredients in conventional fertilizer. They seem to LOVE it. Hey, if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## gregggrowsgreen (Jun 17, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't what you defined as "bud leaves" usually called sugar leaves?


----------



## Silky T (Jun 17, 2015)

gregggrowsgreen said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't what you defined as "bud leaves" usually called sugar leaves?


I've often wondered what the individual "fingers" on a leaf are called when you're asking the question, "how many leaves on a PPP plant, like how many fingers are ON the leaf is what I mean, but fingers aren't the correct term.


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you so much @dajosh42069 for your time and for being so helpful! All of your shared information was a really great and thorough vocabulary review as well as lesson because I've had my questions about many terms and hadn't even heard of some others. Happy medicating! Thanks again


----------



## bombmomdotcom (Jun 22, 2015)

dajosh42069 said:


> Chlorophyll - The green pigment in leaves. Chlorophyll pigment is produced in the
> chloroplasts of leaf, stem and flower cells. Chlorophyll pigment dominates all other
> pigments present including the xanthophylls and carotenes. Chlorophyll captures the sun's energy which is used to manufacture sugar from carbon dioxide and water. Chlorophylls
> are constantly being "used up" and thus are continually manufacture by the plant,
> ...





Skull Head said:


> Thanks for the great list of definitions....very helpful.


----------



## bombmomdotcom (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes! Thanks so much. I planted three seeds about two weeks ago and I have three little saplings. They are on my back patio and get Sun all day long. They are in a planter 15" diameter & 12" high. Two of the plants are about an inch tall. The other one is already three inches!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

Stealthking said:


> What is shatter and BHO


    these are pictures of bho for your sratch and sniff pleasure, i wish!


----------



## Lady Highfly (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm a newbie and this really helps my understanding of this wonderful world! thank you dajosh42069!


----------



## littlejacob (Oct 22, 2015)

Bonjour
This thread is really helpful for people who don't live in U.S!
I am going to post more often now cause sometime I do not understand some word or when people only use letter (like IMHO/JMO/Lmfao/FYI/asap...etc I know those now but there's many others I do not know! ) and since I learn only 4 years at school and never speak in English with someone (or just 2 or 3 sentences with a tourist twice a year)
Have a great day ★


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

slang term like um oh cornfed? or just mmj based nomenclature?


----------



## bigsteve (Oct 24, 2015)

"Also, Perlite...."

Perlite works best when it is 10-20% of the soil. MiracleGro PM is 10% and the Fox Farms I use is 15-20%.

Good luck, BigSteve.


----------



## Anywhon (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, thank you for this!


----------



## BurghBudN00b (Nov 7, 2015)

Rookie Cookie = when a new grower asks "what strain are these (inserts shitty picture) plants brah?"


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 9, 2015)

skudging up a worbbler = skinning up = twizzle a rizal = paper bag a bush = rollitup


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 9, 2015)

BurghBudN00b said:


> Rookie Cookie = when a new grower asks "what strain are these (inserts shitty picture) plants brah?"


Ill name that plant in 3 guesses lol


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 9, 2015)

FrozenChozen said:


> Both are concentrates made from chemically extracting thc from cannabis, usually isopropyl alcohol or another nonpolar solvent is used. In BHO the "B" is for BUTANE (Butane Hash/Honey Oil)


only prob wi ISO/RUBBING ALKY, is it extracts more then BUTANE and it sets like hard gold/green wax, and tasts like crap. great way to hold backy in a spluff on a windy day though LOL


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 9, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> This thread is really helpful for people who don't live in U.S!
> I am going to post more often now cause sometime I do not understand some word or when people only use letter (like IMHO/JMO/Lmfao/FYI/asap...etc I know those now but there's many others I do not know! ) and since I learn only 4 years at school and never speak in English with someone (or just 2 or 3 sentences with a tourist twice a year)
> Have a great day ★



so you aren't aware of 420 ? = time to smoke a joint after schools out (im not saying you don't, just asking in my ADHD way. just pm me if you don't understand anything, ive got a reasonable handle on the lingo having friends in the us.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Dec 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3445595 View attachment 3445596 View attachment 3445597 View attachment 3445598 these are pictures of bho for your sratch and sniff pleasure, i wish!


IM SCRATCHING AND STILL NOTHING, I had to rub a bomb seedling to calm me down and you owe me a new monitor lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 18, 2015)

*"Dude! That's heady bra!"

"Those are some comfy looking earrings You got there."*

*" Ninja, shhhhhh, I be walkin' to the club, not drivin' '"

Male - "My homie and I had sex with the same girl, We eskimo brothers."*
*Female ~ " My friend and I slept with the same dude, We are safari sisters."*

*"That's My FAM!!! They'd do anything for Me."*

*"I be spreading love and light like hummus...*

**slam dunks in basket ball* ~ "That was healthy!!!"

instead of saying damn it... say bless it

*


----------



## lucky#3 (Dec 23, 2015)

I am a newbie and so fucking lost in half of the threads i do attempt to read because of so many terms that i dont understand. you are the answer to this newbies dreams today. you fucking rock! thanks


----------



## steel smoking (Feb 16, 2016)

thank you !!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow... Still helping people to this day. ^.^ I'm so glad it's helping.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2016)

Whoooaaaaa.... It's been EXACTLY 5 years to the day since I started and posted this thread.
I've been away from this site for like 3 years, and I came back exactly 5 years to the day. Amazing.


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Mar 13, 2016)

dajosh42069 said:


> PH -- the measure of soil's acidity or alkalinity, measured on a scale of 1 to 14. Water is
> considered neutral at PH 7. PH levels below 7 are classified as acidic, or "sour". Levels
> above 7 are basic, alkaline or "sweet". Most plants prefer a slightly acidic soil pH of 6.0 to
> 6.5.
> ...


Good job, that's def. a good read for us newbe's!! Thanks bro


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 30, 2016)

BUSTALUNG said:


> Good job, that's def. a good read for us newbe's!! Thanks bro


No problem, I'm honestly really glad that I was able to make such a lasting contribution to the site I cared so much about.


----------



## Friction1957 (May 26, 2016)

OK I've hit two terms I'm not sure about

1) "Land races"
2) Sink 

I "THINK" is a small bud that grows basically at ever node if you are growing for potency.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 27, 2016)

To fun


----------



## Bama Dan (Jun 10, 2016)

dajosh42069 said:


> Since I noticed that in all 31 pages of the previous iteration of this thread were pretty much ALL repeat questions asked by people who couldn't bother to read what had already been asked. I went through the entire thread and found all the terms and acronyms that were missing or incorrect and fixed it. Only took me a couple hours and a couple bowls....but it was worth it. Now instead of asking the same questions OVER AND OVER AGAIN!!!! (IE; What does RO stand for??) They can read it on the initial post.
> As I frequent the site daily, feel free to send me any missing terms or acronyms and i'll edit the posts to include them. Hope this helps and GL GROWING
> {PS; The Credit for the original work, without which I would have had no basis in which to start, goes to MajorToke for his great work. Along with the others in the previous thread who answered 30 pages questions for people who could have skipped the question with 10 minutes of reading  THANK YOU ALL!!! THIS IS YOUR WORK!}
> 
> The original thread can be found here.


Thank you for taking time out for us (me) growing impaired..


----------



## Foxxe C. Wilder (Jun 10, 2016)

hmm I always thought that RO was "Roll Over" as in "you screwed up the joint and ripped the paper, Roll over!" >;D


----------



## whiteyford (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah nice opening post bro, really helfful thread here. Must have taken a bit of time writing it up, too. The man.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 26, 2016)

+Rep. Very insightful. You could also add RH= relative humidity. If it's not already in there.


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

BUSTALUNG said:


> Good job, that's def. a good read for us newbe's!! Thanks bro





Nugachino said:


> +Rep. Very insightful. You could also add RH= relative humidity. If it's not already in there.


high m8, sorry been away so ive missed a few questions about slang if you havn't got an answer to anything, ask away, but im sure the knollage base and great company of fellow tokers have helped you out. Rudi I&I Automan


----------



## rob333 (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

PPM is one that may not have been covered,It refers to the nute solution and nute content, its to do with the amount of nutrients in your nute supply, but its a little more advanced drowing where you add seperate NPK, N(NITROGEN / P (PHOSPORUS) & K (POTASSIUM), + MICRO NUTRIENTS, BLOOM BOOST + MANY OTHER EXTRAS. Its so you can keep the total nutes+addatives in the correct ratio and concentration, so as not to kill/poison /burn the roots and leaves with over concentrasted nutrient solution. I prefer to keep the nuts on the low side if using hydro bubbler and folier feed the leaves with a ballanced nute solution and then plain water a few hours l8r (do keep the lights away from any possible water damage/contact (a hot metal halide or sodium quartz glass bulb can and probably will explode sending the hot glass everyware and it burns like hell, so best done with lights off or remove plants from grow room and replace when dry (water or nute solution can destroy all your hard work in no time at all. just in case its not been braught up allready Rudi Automan


----------



## rob333 (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

rob333 said:


>


kind of reminds me of my EX, every morning it the same, (I wake her in bed with breakfast and tell her ive done the washing up/washed her clothes, hoovered the house and every morning its the same old shit, who the fuck are you, wot are you doing in my fucking bedroom and how the fuck did you get into my house ??? (women) tish, cant live with them, cant kill them and bury them in the garden without loads of questions being asked , But that was b 4 the restraining order, ahh the good old days


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

rob333 said:


>


LOVE THE PROFILE PIC


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> only prob wi ISO/RUBBING ALKY, is it extracts more then BUTANE and it sets like hard gold/green wax, and tasts like crap. great way to hold backy in a spluff on a windy day though LOL


correction (I MENT ACETONE not ISOPROPYL ALLKY) although it may extract more then you want from the plant and become a thick mass rather then a golden pool of heaven. we are but simple trichrome _Hashshashin_ .... Oh My stoned again, off at a tangent posting inacuracies about organic solvents to hassan-i-sabbah's group of fedayeen. Damn this super skunk  ?? Ouch that hurtz  ,WTF's going on, Ah, BING BING BING ,brain idea BINGING sound. (allways seems to happen when im not thinking of sex 4 some reason, must be something to do with what organ gets dibs on the blood supply (cock or brain), Idea thaught process in picture form    , Ah that hits the spot, now ware waz I ? oh yes, off at a tangent again....I do apollogize for the side effects of my pain med's, as you were  Rudi


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> +Rep. Very insightful. You could also add RH= relative humidity. If it's not already in there.


or RO = (reverse osmosis) a process by which a solvent (water in this case) passes through a porous membrane in the direction opposite to that for natural osmosis when subjected to a hydrostatic pressure greater than the osmotic pressure. or pure unadulterated filtered water. if your too stoned to say the above  Rudi


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> kind of reminds me of my EX, every morning it the same, (I wake her in bed with breakfast and tell her ive done the washing up/washed her clothes, hoovered the house and every morning its the same old shit, who the fuck are you, wot are you doing in my fucking bedroom and how the fuck did you get into my house ??? (women) tish, cant live with them, cant kill them and bury them in the garden without loads of questions being asked , But that was b 4 the restraining order, ahh the good old days


(apollogies, it doesnt remind me of that at all, I blame 2 much super skunk making me post crazy) rudi


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 21, 2016)

rob333 said:


>


over here in the uk we have clipper lighters, and many cliptomaniacs who walk off with them. nice to see that every cuntry has the same problem, were not so differant after all


----------



## rob333 (Oct 21, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> LOVE THE PROFILE PIC


cheers man


----------



## rob333 (Oct 21, 2016)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> over here in the uk we have clipper lighters, and many cliptomaniacs who walk off with them. nice to see that every cuntry has the same problem, were not so differant after all


funny this is this always happenes at our local train stations


----------



## Rudi I&I Automan (Oct 22, 2016)

In the UK, im sure you have read the news that theier are gay men still incarcerated from when it was legal, well I know of at least 2 judges who are sexualy active in their same sex relationship, SO HOW THE FUCK DOES THAT HAPPEN?? The judicial system is a totaly fucked up archaic mish mash of old personal grudges, fear of the unknown with a dash of real crimes thrown in for good measure. BUT IS LIGHTER THEFT IN THERE, NO. But grab the bastard who nicked it and your the wrong side of the law. There are criminals (just unlucky they got caught), NONCES (RULE 43's) BUT NO CLIPTOMANIACS (a J with no fire coz its been nicked, the perp should be locked up with Donald trump and Hillary clinton for 6 months to a year, that should stop them. err, on second thaughts, comic relief 4 6-12 mts isn't a real punishment. maybe thrashed/lashed across the back with a tough sativa


----------



## gg2 (Aug 2, 2017)

dajosh42069 said:


> Since I noticed that in all 31 pages of the previous iteration of this thread were pretty much ALL repeat questions asked by people who couldn't bother to read what had already been asked. I went through the entire thread and found all the terms and acronyms that were missing or incorrect and fixed it. Only took me a couple hours and a couple bowls....but it was worth it. Now instead of asking the same questions OVER AND OVER AGAIN!!!! (IE; What does RO stand for??) They can read it on the initial post.
> As I frequent the site daily, feel free to send me any missing terms or acronyms and i'll edit the posts to include them. Hope this helps and GL GROWING
> {PS; The Credit for the original work, without which I would have had no basis in which to start, goes to MajorToke for his great work. Along with the others in the previous thread who answered 30 pages questions for people who could have skipped the question with 10 minutes of reading  THANK YOU ALL!!! THIS IS YOUR WORK!}
> 
> The original thread can be found here.


wow, I am so glad I found this and thank you for your time to put this up.. I appreciate it very much dajosh42069,


----------



## gg2 (Aug 2, 2017)

dajosh42069 said:


> PH -- the measure of soil's acidity or alkalinity, measured on a scale of 1 to 14. Water is
> considered neutral at PH 7. PH levels below 7 are classified as acidic, or "sour". Levels
> above 7 are basic, alkaline or "sweet". Most plants prefer a slightly acidic soil pH of 6.0 to
> 6.5.
> ...


I just made me a folder to study on for this knowledge, thanks again so much


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 3, 2017)

this helps me old skull understand a lot more= +reps to you


----------



## dajosh42069 (Oct 6, 2017)

gg2 said:


> wow, I am so glad I found this and thank you for your time to put this up.. I appreciate it very much dajosh42069,





oldsilvertip55 said:


> this helps me old skull understand a lot more= +reps to you


I'm really happy to see that even after all of this time, people are still getting so much use out of my work...
If I've assisted in educating even a single grower, then I truly feel as though it was completely worth it!! 

When I started growing and was new to this site, I spent as much time reading and learning from other people's grows as I possibly could. Almost to the point where it could have been considered an obsession! And even potentially unhealthy, LOL...

While I *very strongly *encourage anybody who is interested in growing, to learn and read *as much as they possibly can BEFORE* taking the time to start a new thread, or post in an old thread to ask a question that has already been answered.. I know that learning by reading in that manner can occasionally be difficult, in that growers tend to use a lot of slang, and short hand to communicate with one another.

*THAT* is the purpose of this thread.. to allow people new to the amazing and wonderful world of "cannabis cultivation" to understand some of commonly used lingo, and be able to research and study the art of growing.. without expecting everyone else to do the work for them. (IE; Looking up plant issues, devising nute/feeding schedules, etc...)


In a way.. I should almost be thanking all of you! *Thank you all* for taking the time to learn about the craft of cannabis cultivation, rather then just immediately posting a new thread in order to ask for information that is widely available, and easily found.

Happy growing to you all!


----------



## PatrickPews (Oct 16, 2017)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> LOVE THE PROFILE PIC


i felt the same. lol


----------



## InterestingOne (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks for the definitions!!!!!
Mad Props


----------



## gg2 (Nov 24, 2017)

JUST GROW YOUR FRICKING WEED AND FORGET ABOUT ALL OF THIS STUPID STUFF PPL!! POT GREW WITHOUT ALL THIS SHIT FOR MANY DECADES AND STILL DOES.. MY GOSH AMIGHTY PPL!!!


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 24, 2017)

My sharonna means


----------



## gg2 (Nov 25, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> My sharonna means


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 25, 2017)

Valley dude


----------



## Sleepy1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Maybe I missed this but I keep seeing EC and TDS and I'm wondering the meaning.


----------



## Dolldolphinfin (Apr 18, 2018)

Ec electric conductivity, tds total disowned solids. Both measure same thing on diff scale.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 18, 2018)

Holy old crap on a cracker this is a great thread for 1st timers like me. 
Give yourself a good pat on the back and a extra long burn break .


----------



## FirstTimeGrwrLngTmSmkr (May 2, 2018)

Very helpful. Thanks I'll be using it alot..lol. Speaking of which I'm trying to figure out if the term vertical growing means, simply a light above the plant, or it's a technique used to grow..
Thanks again


----------



## Breakit (May 28, 2018)

Dolldolphinfin said:


> Ec electric conductivity, tds total disowned solids. Both measure same thing on diff scale.



Just be careful when looking at others TDS numbers, while EC is always on the same scale no matter the meter, TDS numbers being reported are based on calculation from the EC and not all meters use the same calculation


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2018)

What does XD mean?


----------



## StrawberryYields (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm seeing a lot of references to RH in the drying/curing page. Can someone tell me what that means? Based on context my best guess is Room Humidity


----------



## StrawberryYields (Jun 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What does XD mean?


The only time I've seen that is an emote. Haven't come across that in reference to anything bud related.


----------



## cogitech (Jun 20, 2018)

StrawberryYields said:


> I'm seeing a lot of references to RH in the drying/curing page. Can someone tell me what that means? Based on context my best guess is Room Humidity


Relative Humidity = the humidity relative to the current temperature.

Nearly any hygrometer that you will find measures R.H.


----------



## StrawberryYields (Jun 20, 2018)

cogitech said:


> Relative Humidity = the humidity relative to the current temperature.
> 
> Nearly any hygrometer that you will find measures R.H.


Dude literally right after I posted this question i opened my growing book to the page that introduced that term *facepalm* thanks!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2018)

StrawberryYields said:


> The only time I've seen that is an emote. Haven't come across that in reference to anything bud related.


People call me that on here, i was wondering what it was


----------



## cogitech (Jun 20, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> People call me that on here, i was wondering what it was


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=XD


----------



## demmaters (Jul 28, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## kaseyyeah (Aug 19, 2018)

Super helpful!


----------



## Av2470 (Aug 20, 2018)

Exactly what I’ve been looking for! Thank you!!


----------



## Juiceifer (Oct 13, 2018)

dajosh42069 said:


> PH -- the measure of soil's acidity or alkalinity, measured on a scale of 1 to 14. Water is
> considered neutral at PH 7. PH levels below 7 are classified as acidic, or "sour". Levels
> above 7 are basic, alkaline or "sweet". Most plants prefer a slightly acidic soil pH of 6.0 to
> 6.5.
> ...


Not a huge one but on nft it just cuts off in the middle of the sentence. Still a great guide!


----------



## GrowAtHome (Nov 15, 2018)

This will be my RIU guide. I will be saving this as a word document!! Thank you so much!


----------



## GrowAtHome (Nov 16, 2018)

I just got done making the font bigger, and removing unnecessary page breaks from CTRL-C and CTRL-V into word. For some reason RIU blocks office doc uploads, so I saved it as a PDF. I hope this is helpful for some other noobs like me.


----------



## Fake stoker (Jan 11, 2019)

Appreciate what you have offered! Nice work.


----------



## Rongoa-tane (May 4, 2019)

I'm from nz and here we have made up our own slang for marijuana parts.. I'm an 80s kid.. and started smoking in the 90s when the net hadn't been invented and the grow bible was the price of a quarter oz. We speak in cm not inches mls and ltr not gallons. Grams, quarter oz half oz, ozs and lbs. Not I don't know but I've seen it before 4ths 8ths, ?? i.e can I get 1 8th. Like wtf is that half o..lol pistols are hairs. Dabs im sure was invented here in n.z but we call it oil,goodies and hinu. A bowl is a cone and multiple cones is a sesh. Weed has many names but dak seems to have been expired.. appreciation for this post I can now understand some threads im reading.. the threads I don't understand stand are the 1s that talk about lights led's t5's blablabla layman's terms fluros hps leds..


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 9, 2019)

Great thread to help new guys in growing. bro I will grow well this time with my new lite .


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 9, 2019)

Rongoa-tane said:


> I'm from nz and here we have made up our own slang for marijuana parts.. I'm an 80s kid.. and started smoking in the 90s when the net hadn't been invented and the grow bible was the price of a quarter oz. We speak in cm not inches mls and ltr not gallons. Grams, quarter oz half oz, ozs and lbs. Not I don't know but I've seen it before 4ths 8ths, ?? i.e can I get 1 8th. Like wtf is that half o..lol pistols are hairs. Dabs im sure was invented here in n.z but we call it oil,goodies and hinu. A bowl is a cone and multiple cones is a sesh. Weed has many names but dak seems to have been expired.. appreciation for this post I can now understand some threads im reading.. the threads I don't understand stand are the 1s that talk about lights led's t5's blablabla layman's terms fluros hps leds..


nz gonna be legal in growing soon? ppl can smoke seeds somewhere


----------



## Rongoa-tane (May 9, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> nz gonna be legal in growing soon? ppl can smoke seeds somewhere


Yes hopefully nek year we get the law reformed around canibus..


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 10, 2019)

Rongoa-tane said:


> Yes hopefully nek year we get the law reformed around canibus..


Oh that's really cool, hopefully worldwide legal growing cannabiz then .


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

New term for light dep.

Umbrage. From the Latin, a verb meaning to throw shade.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 28, 2019)

Serious yellowing on leaves, been using calmag at 3ml per 2 litres throughout. Do i need to apply more ???

Please help. Thank you


----------



## Rongoa-tane (Jun 29, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Serious yellowing on leaves, been using calmag at 3ml per 2 litres throughout. Do i need to apply more ???
> 
> Please help. Thank you


Is it mites Bro??


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 3, 2019)

I am not sure this, do you have idea for this ?


----------



## Rongoa-tane (Jul 4, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> I am not sure this, do you have idea for this ?


Heya g4fun. I don't wana give you wrong info or wrong solutions but any info helps.. so last wk i noticed yellowing spots almost simular on this 4wk old seedling... photo is taken today.. I checked the underside and noticed I had mites I sprayed her ( I'm hoping shes a girl) with a mite spray almost a week ago.. also during this time I noticed this on the same plant.. so 2 days ago a gave a light soil and foliage feed of episom salts.. I didn't want to spray for mites then wash it off with the episom salts so I held off for 4 or 5 days to battle against what I think may also be a nute deficiency?? 
In so saying this, I have only given them 1 half dose nute feed in the 4wks since germing as the soil was seed raising mix it had food in it.. i will do a respray for mites 2mrow as the bottle says to respray 7days later... sorry g4f about the novel. Not to sure if my reply was help but if any1 else has info or solutions il most definitely take advise on board... hope ya sort it happy farming and riu..


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 5, 2019)

You're really a nice man. much appreciated it . maybe you are right, i will keep an eye on it in case it gets worse. in your pics seemed the leaf yellowing get changed soo fast, how about now it got better now after your efforts?? Hopefully it going to be fine now . thx for good advice man and happy farming then.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 18, 2019)

Great info, I’m still reading thru hunting “Foxtail”. Very helpful thread OP.


----------



## blasting (Sep 8, 2019)

Can someone tell me what depo is referring to? Thanks, and I have searched prior to posting this.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

blasting said:


> Can someone tell me what depo is referring to? Thanks, and I have searched prior to posting this.


Light deprivation. ie, throwing shade. Folks will cover plants with blackout cloth to make the dark period longer so it will flower in the summertime.


----------



## Mrs.C (Oct 12, 2019)

dajosh42069 said:


> PH -- the measure of soil's acidity or alkalinity, measured on a scale of 1 to 14. Water is
> considered neutral at PH 7. PH levels below 7 are classified as acidic, or "sour". Levels
> above 7 are basic, alkaline or "sweet". Most plants prefer a slightly acidic soil pH of 6.0 to
> 6.5.
> ...


Do you mind if I use your slang terms in posts for my website and FB page? I will credit you for the information. It helps me understand what I am reading. Let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Winston3337 (Oct 25, 2019)

Good Job!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 25, 2019)

Halloween comes, what do you guys plan to do then? ??


----------



## hockeye (Oct 28, 2019)

Great job as I am rusty at growing now and that list helps. Big thanks.

As for Halloween I have my first operation of two that day so I will most likely be in pain.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 29, 2019)

We guys already in Halloween,haha once opens the mars growtent there’s werewolf standing inside, obviously it the scary part？


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 29, 2019)

And not just any werewolf, but a werewolf that likes a hockey team that hasn't won a Cup for over a thousand years.

But at least you guys have the amazing Captain Underpants. ;-P


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 30, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> And not just any werewolf, but a werewolf that likes a hockey team that hasn't won a Cup for over a thousand years.
> 
> But at least you guys have the amazing Captain Underpants. ;-P


Yes agree with you buddy, but you may know the one wins the Cup always,and what it is?.


----------



## hockeye (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh I will warn you all now I am going to be asking everyones advice next growing season here as I am after high(no pun intended) yields next grow as I do not remember as much as I thought I did and many new ways of doing things. lol


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow, warn! how you will start your new one and you will write grow dairy ? wish to see it then .


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 25, 2020)

Great post, I knew a lot of these but as a first time grower, this is great info, there where a ton that I had no idea about. Thanks for your time and effort into this.


----------



## mpaull (Feb 27, 2020)

What is larf?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

mpaull said:


> What is larf?


The small airy buds that grow below the canopy.


----------



## mpaull (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

mpaull said:


> What is larf?


Larf is what you make it.


----------



## Shmoky4 (Mar 13, 2020)

New grower here. Great post. one of the first I read. Will be referring to it constantly I'm sure. 
Thanx for the effort of posting.


----------



## neophite (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow! I love this! Really helpful!


----------



## Hippieryan (Jul 11, 2020)

What does OG stand for, I notice a lot of people refer to someone with a lot of knowledge by that term


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks for this!

One note:

Sinsemilla - not s*E*ns*I*milla

Sin - without
Semilla - seeds

And fond memories of Mexican brick weed in the '80's (I thought that stuff was great till my first bag of northern lights!)


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 11, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> What does OG stand for, I notice a lot of people refer to someone with a lot of knowledge by that term


A couple diff. meanings, depending on who you ask.

OG = Ocean Grown (started in NorCal)
OG = Original Gangster

Take your pick!


----------



## Ladyalthea (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks!! I am one of those that reads help files and looks through the previous posts. 
I don't see 'coco' on here and I'm seeing it in the comments on posts.


----------



## Theman5 (Aug 31, 2020)

dajosh42069 said:


> Since I noticed that in all 31 pages of the previous iteration of this thread were pretty much ALL repeat questions asked by people who couldn't bother to read what had already been asked. I went through the entire thread and found all the terms and acronyms that were missing or incorrect and fixed it. Only took me a couple hours and a couple bowls....but it was worth it. Now instead of asking the same questions OVER AND OVER AGAIN!!!! (IE; What does RO stand for??) They can read it on the initial post.
> As I frequent the site daily, feel free to send me any missing terms or acronyms and i'll edit the posts to include them. Hope this helps and GL GROWING
> {PS; The Credit for the original work, without which I would have had no basis in which to start, goes to MajorToke for his great work. Along with the others in the previous thread who answered 30 pages questions for people who could have skipped the question with 10 minutes of reading  THANK YOU ALL!!! THIS IS YOUR WORK!}
> 
> The original thread can be found here.


Very useful stuff! Thanks my man


----------



## weedguy2k20 (Sep 29, 2020)

Got it


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 19, 2020)

dajosh42069 said:


> 18/6: Time normally associated with the vegetative stage of growth i.e. 18 hours of light
> to 6 of darkness.
> 
> 12/12: Timing used to initiate the flowering stage of the plant i.e. 12 hours light to 12
> ...


This looks like one of my college classes


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

dajosh42069 said:


> PH -- the measure of soil's acidity or alkalinity, measured on a scale of 1 to 14. Water is
> considered neutral at PH 7. PH levels below 7 are classified as acidic, or "sour". Levels
> above 7 are basic, alkaline or "sweet". Most plants prefer a slightly acidic soil pH of 6.0 to
> 6.5.
> ...


Loads of great stuff, some of this stuff is ourtof date and needs editing, Ruderalis have gone a long way since this post


----------



## anexgrower (Mar 5, 2021)

Zip: an ounce of material
Mother: Plant you keep and take clones from
Babies: group of clones
Teen: fully rooted clone, larger than a Baby


----------



## Yande (Mar 29, 2021)

I read the words "CalMag" used in varying ways. Eg., "Run CalMag", "Signs of CalMag".. Read a few pages of this thread and could not find any references. Anyone care to give my a basic understanding.. My PPM is around 170, so hence the question.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 29, 2021)

Yande said:


> I read the words "CalMag" used in varying ways. Eg., "Run CalMag", "Signs of CalMag".. Read a few pages of this thread and could not find any references. Anyone care to give my a basic understanding.. My PPM is around 170, so hence the question.


Calcium
Magnesium
Some people mistakenly quote a “calmag” def. what they are saying is you need calcium and magnesium. Calmag is an actual product sold to help with calcium and magnesium def.


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 29, 2021)

Yande said:


> I read the words "CalMag" used in varying ways. Eg., "Run CalMag", "Signs of CalMag".. Read a few pages of this thread and could not find any references. Anyone care to give my a basic understanding.. My PPM is around 170, so hence the question.


The "Calmag" stuff can be frustrating because they are two separate problems that far too many people treat with a single solution. Most people actually have magnesium deficiency when they say they're having "calmag" issues-a large proportion of the US population has a pretty high calcium content in their tap water. Many times, adding "Calmag" into the mix will make the problem worse by adding in more calcium than magnesium and actually locking out mg further. Better to figure out what your exact deficiency is and target it with exactly what your plant needs. I HATE calmag.


----------

